# 1987 Toyota



## ecajeff (Oct 24, 2003)

Seeking assistance in locating a truck-side plow frame to support a 6.5' Meyer w/E-47 power unit. I understand that this is no longer available through Meyer. Thanks!


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

try these websites.

www.bargainnews.com
www.wantaddigest.com

There's usually a good selection of plows and stuff in bargain news, and while bargain news is a connecticut paper, some items for sale may not be too far from jersey.

Bryan


----------



## ecajeff (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Bryan. Nothing posted as of now, but I will keep checking back.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

try e-bay











cardoctor


----------

